# Happy Birthday Frightners Entertainment



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Gettin' awfully close to Geezerville there young man, better slow down!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday Jeff!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy Birthday ,Jeff
Tryin to catch up with me?


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Happy Birthday Jeff!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday Jeff.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday Jeff.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Thank you everyone, it's started out pretty good...who doesn't like balloons??


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday Jeff!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya FE!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Jeff! Is this enough candles?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, King of the Boa!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Jeff !!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Jeff! Have a good time!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Happy B-day FE!!!!!!!! Hope you have a grrrrrrrrreat day!!!!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday Jeff....I hope it's a wonderful day!


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Wishing you the best on your Birthday Jeff!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Happy Birthday Jeff!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday Dear Jeffy!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy birthday Jeff, I'm glad to share my special day with someone as special as you.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy B-Day FE!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Thank you everyone, it was a good Birthday...the day kind of sucked because my cleaner didn't show for work...only her 2nd day on the job.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday Jeff! Hope you've had a great one!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Jeff!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Happy birthday Jeff! Hope you have a GREAT BIG happy B-day !!


----------

